

Can you teach a man to fish who doesn't want to learn? - travisro
http://travisrobertson.com/leadership/can-you-teach-a-man-to-fish-who-doesnt-want-to-learn/

======
jmount
Don't click on link- page hijacking overlays.

~~~
travisro
My apologies for offending you with my "hijacking overlay." It's been turned
off. I'm quite new to the HN community and didn't realize this was a problem
for a legitimate site to have.

Regards, Travis

~~~
jmount
I don't think it is policy (I don't speak for HN)- but I find it really
irritating. Thank you for turning it off. I hope people enjoy your article.

